# Outlook email "view source"



## intas2001 (Aug 21, 2004)

Hi, 
the program is microsoft outlook 2003. 
Following scenario: 
I received web email. Via the email's context menu I get the function "View Source". It shows me the html source code of the email. On my computer the current assigned viewer is ultraedit. 

--> But I want to change this assignment so that the source code is displayed with ms frontpage. I don't know how to do this change. 

--> The function "View Source" only showed me the html code of the mail body. How and where can I see the complete message header ?


----------



## Chevy (Jul 25, 2003)

intas2001 said:


> Hi,
> the program is microsoft outlook 2003.
> Following scenario:
> I received web email. Via the email's context menu I get the function "View Source". It shows me the html source code of the email. On my computer the current assigned viewer is ultraedit.
> ...



Check out Internet Explorer. Go to Tools-Internet Options-Programs Tab. You may need to change the default HTML editor there.


----------

